# Mad scientist lab ideas



## marigolddesigns (Sep 5, 2010)

Test tube shots maybe? Maybe a PVC Mad Scientist guy complete with lab coat and all the other accessories?


----------



## rockingthehomestead (Sep 1, 2014)

I'm answering my own question, lol. I found these cool ideas!

http://hubpages.com/hub/Mad-Science-Party-Ideas

http://www.brooklynlimestone.com/2010/10/inspired-halloween-spreads-studys-mad.html

I want to find a rubber frog like the one in the specimen jar in that second link. A rubber frog with it's legs spread out. I can't find one! It's one of those things you can't find only when you're looking for it, I think. LOL.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I love your Jacob's ladder! I'm filled with ladder envy  Where do you have it to keep people from grabbing it? 
It doesn't sound like you're missing anything, but a few different types of skulls could be nice -- hominid or otherwise.

A bait shop or sporting goods store might have a fishing lure frog that fit your needs.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Those are some great links for mad lab ideas. You can also look on Martha Stewart's site. She has some good ideas there too.


----------



## Zoemorgan2 (Aug 4, 2011)

Besides the apothecary cabinet and all my lab jars, I've turned my entertainment center into Frankenstein's lab for this year, complete with a monster being "charged" on top. Putting "snow" on the TV so I can tape actual x-rays to it - like a light box. I am using a lot of lighting, I think the lighting really makes all of the difference........ I wish I could upload a pic, but I really suck at getting pics on here. Maybe I'll have time to figure it out after my party. These are the lights I'm using....

http://coolglow.com/EL-Motion-Wire-Green-3-Yard/c0/ - comes in many different colors

http://coolglow.com/LED-Fan/c0/

http://coolglow.com/LED-Clip-On-Blinky-Light-Pink/c0/ - also comes in many different colors


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Here's my board, maybe you'll find a few things in there...it's mad lab and Frankenstein themed

http://www.pinterest.com/dawnrb/halloweenfrankensteinmad-scientist/


----------



## rockingthehomestead (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## rockingthehomestead (Sep 1, 2014)

We're planning on putting the Jacobs ladder on top of our roll top desk, so it's too high for kid fingers and sturdy enough to withstand tipsy people bumping into it's base.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Sounds good! I was debating what I'd do if I ever get/make one. It looks like it's quite a project, but an amazing lab addition!


----------



## rockingthehomestead (Sep 1, 2014)

My husband is a commercial electrician, so he was able to scavenge everything he needed to make it!


----------

